# Anyone gone from 245 35 19 to 255 35 19?



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has moved from the supplied 245 tyres to 255 tyres on the standard TT?
If so, any benefits, handling, aesthetics, ride differences at all?

My 2015 TT S-Line quattro will be ready for some more tyres in the coming months and was thinking of going 255 over the 245. I am making a big assumption that they come supplied with 9 inch rims and can take the 255?

Cheers all


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

About to swap out the 20x9 255/30r20 setup on my TT RS with a 19x9 255/35r19. Won't be able to compare 245 to 255 but I'll try to remember to update here with my impressions. (Michelin PS 4S tires)

255 is the right width for the 9" wheel, not sure why the factory put the 245 tires on, as they are a bit stretched. Hopefully you'll find someone who has had the 19" wheels and swapped to the wider tire who can a/b compare for you!


----------



## Ham699 (Apr 24, 2015)

ormandj said:


> About to swap out the 20x9 255/30r20 setup on my TT RS with a 19x9 255/35r19. Won't be able to compare 245 to 255 but I'll try to remember to update here with my impressions. (Michelin PS 4S tires)


Let me know how the fit goes for you, you wouldn't believe how difficult it was to find 255/30r20 tires in my country. No tire guy gave me the option to swap them to 255/35r19


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

ormandj said:


> About to swap out the 20x9 255/30r20 setup on my TT RS with a 19x9 255/35r19. Won't be able to compare 245 to 255 but I'll try to remember to update here with my impressions. (Michelin PS 4S tires)
> 
> 255 is the right width for the 9" wheel, not sure why the factory put the 245 tires on, as they are a bit stretched. Hopefully you'll find someone who has had the 19" wheels and swapped to the wider tire who can a/b compare for you!


Thanks

How come the move from 20 to 19? Is it harder to find those sizes or the costs or ride quality etc?

Cheers


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

None of the really great tires are available in sizes that work well on the 20x9 wheel. The two I care about, Michelin PS 4S (street) and Bridgestone RE-71R (track) are both easy to find in 255/35r19.

Also, where I live, roads aren't always the best, there are lots of potholes. Having a 1/2" increase in sidewall makes all the difference in ride quality and wheel protection.

Finally, I didn't like the stock 20" design, and those wheels are so heavy. I shaved ~6lbs per corner off by swapping to the 19x9 w/ PS4S tires. Just completed the change last night, I will drive on them a few hundred miles and report back. Had my phone die on me so no pictures yet but will grab some shortly!


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Put some black lug nut caps on and have Audi black center caps in the way. I think that should break the silver up a bit. It's almost a mercury color and changes shade depending on lighting and angle. This is about the lightest they look. Will update picture soon.


----------



## Enka23 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello,

I am taking the opportunity about sizes to ask the oppposite 

I am looking for Winter Tyres, but unfortunately there isnt a lot of choices in 245/35/R19. I can only get Michelin Pilot Alpin 4 and Continental ContiWinterContact TS830P.

I have the standard 5 double spoke 19" wheels, which I think 9J width. I am wondering if I can put instead 235/35/R19 tyres, which will allow me to get newer version such as ContiWinterContact TS850. Regarding table there is +1% diff in size, so it's ok, but will it be to stretched ? I made searches 9J rims seem allowing between 235 and 265 tyres.

Thanks and sorry for my out of topic question.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Look at the door card on the drivers side door it'll tell you what size of M&S tyre and wheel to use on your car. Quite simple.


----------



## Enka23 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks, I know this sticker, as said there is not such a choice in my country for winter tyres...


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

ormandj said:


> Put some black lug nut caps on and have Audi black center caps in the way. I think that should break the silver up a bit. It's almost a mercury color and changes shade depending on lighting and angle. This is about the lightest they look. Will update picture soon.


Those wheels look really nice , what make and size are they?


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

Just resurrecting this, was the swap from 245 to 255 on 19 inch wheels successful? I have the standard 5 double spoke wheels and need new tyres soon, so looking at my options.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an A4 B9 company car with 245/35/R19 as standard, however the wheel is 8.5J which accepts 235 to 255 width tyres

I couldn't get all weather tyres in 245 so fitted 255/35/19 cross climates which are fine so should work fine on the TT

The Mk2 s Line I had came with 255/35/19 as standard so cant see there will be clearance issues on the mk 3 running the same size- the downsized to 245 for emissions reasons I think


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I went from Michelin 245/40/18's to Hankook Evo 255/35/19's on new RS rims and the ride and enjoyment of the car has increased noticeably.

Strange as I was expecting ride to be worse according to dudes on hear ha!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ormandj said:


> About to swap out the 20x9 255/30r20 setup on my TT RS with a 19x9 255/35r19. Won't be able to compare 245 to 255 but I'll try to remember to update here with my impressions. (Michelin PS 4S tires)
> 
> 255 is the right width for the 9" wheel, not sure why the factory put the 245 tires on, as they are a bit stretched. Hopefully you'll find someone who has had the 19" wheels and swapped to the wider tire who can a/b compare for you!


Audi fit 245 as it is the right size. 255 'a bit stretched' :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I've gone from 245 35 19 OEM to 245 35 19 MPS4S on Neuspeed 19x9s and then put 255 35 19 MPS4S on.

My verdict - the 245s looked a bit stretched, nothing drastic, but the 255s are a perfect fit for a 9" rim for aesthetics.

In terms of feel I can't say there has been anything of note. The PS4S have more grip and 255s have the edge, personal best of 2.6s 0-60


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks all, looks like I can do this.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> ormandj said:
> 
> 
> > About to swap out the 20x9 255/30r20 setup on my TT RS with a 19x9 255/35r19. Won't be able to compare 245 to 255 but I'll try to remember to update here with my impressions. (Michelin PS 4S tires)
> ...


255 on 19 or 20" genuine OEM TT wheels is the sweet spot. Makes car more manly/aggressive/powerful. Hence why the RS versions have 255's on 19's or 20", indication of the power of the vehicle.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I now need to change my tyres after 24k miles on my TTS with the standard 19" wheels.

I was about to buy Michelin PS4 as they are a great price from Kwik Fit at the moment. But before hitting buy I thought I would check on here as to what people recommend. Swapping from 245 to 255 wasn't something i had considered, but having extra rim protection is appealing, and the tyres are about £30 cheaper per corner too!

Am I likely to encounter issues with Kwik Fit as they arent the same size as what is currently on the rim?


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

skdotcom said:


> I now need to change my tyres after 24k miles on my TTS with the standard 19" wheels.
> 
> I was about to buy Michelin PS4 as they are a great price from Kwik Fit at the moment. But before hitting buy I thought I would check on here as to what people recommend. Swapping from 245 to 255 wasn't something i had considered, but having extra rim protection is appealing, and the tyres are about £30 cheaper per corner too!
> 
> Am I likely to encounter issues with Kwik Fit as they arent the same size as what is currently on the rim?


Have you checked out blackcircles.com?


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

actd said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > I now need to change my tyres after 24k miles on my TTS with the standard 19" wheels.
> ...


I hadn't . But just checked now and they are way more expensive.

Kwikfit £538 for 4 tyres fitted
Blackcircle £653 for the same tyres.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Most people auto think blackcircles are cheaper but not always the case.

Uusally a option to have the tyres purchased via blackcircles fitted at a ATS euromaster in UK.

I don't recommend ATS though.

I have used Kwikfit before, did a good job.


----------



## actd (Aug 20, 2019)

skdotcom said:


> actd said:
> 
> 
> > skdotcom said:
> ...


----------

